# Grow Two - Orange Bud and friends



## warfish (Feb 20, 2010)

My first grow is coming to a close now and so the second one is about to begin in full   I have learned so much in the last few months with reading this sight and researching anything I dont fully understand along the way.  I am hoping to take this new knowledge along with some new equipment and make the second grow an even better experience!  

The flower room is being extended to a 8'x4' footprint and I will be adding a 600W lamp to the 1000W lamp that is currently there, then air cooling both lamps.  This will give the area around 7,500 lumens per sq ft and I think alot less shadowing.  I am mostly extending the area so that I have more room to work around each plant and to ensure that each one receives better light coverage, not so much to increase the number of plants. 

This batch currently consists of 
4 White Widow clones
1 Northern Lights clone
1 Orange Bud feminized seed from Ceres Seeds
2 Kushberry x Skunk seeds from DNA
3 OG 18 x Skunk seeds from DNA

Everything is between 4 and 5 weeks old now.  They will be vegging for between 2 and 3 more weeks before going into 5 gallon pots and flowering.

Any and all questions, concerns, or comments are welcome


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Got a single orange seed from cere's on the next order. Gotta check this one out!


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 22, 2010)

ooooo with those extra lumens that bathroom is gonna be choc full of fat buds dude i can't wait, awesome, white widow is hard to beat man


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey warfish it all sounds good ? 4 ya how do you think the orange bud grew compared to the other was she a slow grower like mine ? i just put her to flower 1 week ago with the kushberrys you have a nice selection i will be following if you dont mind


----------



## warfish (Feb 23, 2010)

the chef, I bought some stuff locally here about 6 months ago and was told it was Orange bud.  I really enjoyed the smoke alot!  It wasnt the most potent I ever had, although still tore me up, but it was one of the most pleasurable to puff.  Tasted just like an orange   So I am hoping this is the same stuff. hehe!

stonegroove, I am extremely excited about the extra lumens as well   I anticipate the plants filling in even better this time  

fruity,  The descrip on the Orange Bud says it only gets to 3' tall and I know the skunks will get much taller than that if allowed, so I started the Orange a week before the skunks.  There about equal in size now although the Orange has just tons of internodes.  Happy to have you along as always 

All the little girls are taking off pretty good now.  There seems to be a touch of leaf burning at mid level on the clones but they look healthy other than that.  The skunk crosses are now showing alternating nodes and I anticipate being able to sex them very soon.  After the sexing I will be taking clones of everything here.

In 1.5 weeks I will chop everything in the flower room and then transplant these to 5 gallon pots for late vegging and then flower.  I plan on giving each plant at least 3 sq ft of area for flower.  This will allow me alot more room to work in as well as room for the girls to grow. 

Let's pass this around while we wait for the magic to begin   ... :ccc:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2010)

Any updates on this journal?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 6, 2010)

Subscribed !!!  

*Green MoJo* for your plants


----------



## warfish (Mar 6, 2010)

jericho,  I am harvesting my first grow this weekend, halfway through as I type this   Once I am done with that I will be updating this journal more often.  This trimming stuff does take alot longer than I had thought it would, but well worth it  

PsyJiM,  Thanks for stopping in   And thanks much for the green mojo  

Small update ...  All the clones from feminized plants where left in 1 gl pots and sent to 12/12 1-2 weeks ago.  They vegged forever and where still growing alot of 1 and 3 bladed leafs.  So I didnt want to use half of my room on plants that may not produce well. 
Plants left in the veg tent are...

Orange Bud - (feminized seed)
2 Kushberry x Skunk (one confirmed female)
3 OG18 x Skunk (one confirmed female)

I will put all the girls in 5 gallon buckets and then put them in late veg under 1,600 watts for an undetermined amount of time.  I would like some large plants this time as I have the room and the light for it


----------



## Tact (Mar 7, 2010)

Grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 10, 2010)

WF hey sorry im late got held up in traffic. looking good & heres to some females.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Subscribed!!! I am getting giddy already  I have been looking for a true orange tasting plant for a long time.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey man I made it finally!!!!  Can't wait to see what the new light does.

Harvest...lol...yes sir it is alot of work, especially working alone!  My harvest partner was killed 5 yrs ago next month...2 hands are not as good as 4 and definately not as fun!

Hurry up dammit...lol...we want porn!

Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## warfish (Mar 14, 2010)

Tact, I agree 

dfw, Thanks for stopping in!

godspeed,  I am really hoping for a good orange taste as well 

lf,  I'm eager for the good bud porn too, hehe!

Well, it looks like I got 3 out of 5 males    So I had to reform a new plan in order to fill the room on this grow, hehe 

Current grow consists of 
1 Orange Bud 
1 Kushberry x Skunk
1 OG18 x Skunk
all 3 of these are in 5 gallon pots and will be vegged for a total of 8 weeks.
1 LA Conf x Skunk in a 5 gallon and vegged for 6 weeks
Then we have 6 1 gallon pots of clones from the first batch that are at 3.5 weeks or so of flower.
Then I took a total of 8 cuttings from the orange, kushberry, and OG18 that will all go into flower in 1 gallon pots.
And last but not least   It looks like I will have a small try at an Auto or two.  Dinafem seeds Fruit Auto and Buddha seeds White Dwarf.

Wow, I'm a bit overwhelmed just from listing it all, hehe   My next grow will be much simpler ... I hope  

I wanted to accompany this post with a few pics, but it looks like my camera battery is dead :doh:   So I will add some pics to the journal tomorrow


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Luck, I am In.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 14, 2010)

:watchplant:
           :48:


----------



## warfish (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to have you along Killuminati420 and ozzywhitelufc 

I have to say, I am soooo excited for this grow.  After my first grow was basically underfed from start to finish on the nutrients I have put forth alot of effort to find just how much nutrients each strain I am dealing with can take.  So far all my WW's in bloom are at 50% more nutrients than the first grow and no burn and my LA Confidential is at 125% more nutrients than the first grow and looking outstanding   The bud growth rate and size increase is evident already in comparison to the first grow, even though these clones are only in 1 gallon pots.

I will be flipping to 12/12 in 5 days (currently I'm moving the 6 1 gallons out of the room each night for the dark period) 
All of the 5 gallon bucket plants are now at 17"-18" tall

Ok, I finally have a few pics to post, hehe  
First is a few of the WW clones I have in bloom
Second is a Kushberry x Skunk
Third is an OG18 x Skunk
Fourth is the Orange Bud
Fifth is an LA Confidential clone
Sixth is an overview of my room at the present moment
Seventh is a peek into my clone cabinet (a few where just cut and still wilting a bit)


----------



## warfish (Mar 17, 2010)

I found a hermie LA Confidential x Skunk today at about 4 weeks in bloom.  I had my suspicions that the first one I grew had hermied as it had a few patches of seeds, but I guess I attributed it to the hermies in my closet grow pollinating it.  I found it by seeing 2 hairs that had turned from being pollinated.  So I removed the plant from the room immediately and dug into the bud.  I had to dig deep into the bud to find the pollen sack, but it was there.  I should have taken pics of it for the hermie tracker but my first instinct of ripping he/shes head off came through too fast, lol.  

I finally brought myself to killing the 3 big beautiful males that I had, sigh.  So I decided to take a pic of the remaining 3 big girls I will be flowering out.
The second pic is of the Orange Bud and how tight the internodes are on her.  She is over 18" tall now and like that near all the way up on all her branches.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice warfish sorry bout the hermi the orange looks good


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2010)

So Kush, Slee and LA from the freebies are not looking good all around for everyone?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 17, 2010)

kandykush or kushberry ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2010)

both


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

*CooL LooKiNg PlantS DuDe !!!
*
Whats your soil mix ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

i have not heard too many good things about the freebies except for the kushberry...the og18 is said to be the runner up.


----------



## warfish (Mar 17, 2010)

fruity, I'm really excited about the Orange about now   Yours looks so good it makes me even more eager for mine!

nouvellechef, I have not had alot of luck so far between getting a ton of males and the LA Conf cross going hermie with the DNA Skunk train freebies.

PsyJiM, Thanks   The soil mix is an organic mix by a company called EarthGro.  I found it to be a bit hot so I have had to flush it a bit to mellow it out, seems good now.  I mixed it with Perlite 3-1 for good drainage.

PUFF MONKEY, Well for me thats good news as the only 2 I have left are the Kushberry and the OG18 pictured a few posts back   I am crossing my fingers for some good results this time

The 3 big girls are now at 18"-19" tall and between 18"-24" wide   I have been waiting for my seed order to arrive before I flip to 12/12 so I can start my 3rd batch at the correct time.  

The clones I cut on 3-10 are looking real close to ready for soil.  I think I will go to the store today and grab some Miracle Grow seed starter soil for them.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Warfish, Sorry to hear about the Herm!! Ive had all Males up until the weekend when I got a female Kushberry X Skunk and today chopped a Kushberry Male so mixed feelings about the Freebies. Got Kandykush going into 4th week so am keeping my fingers crossed. 

Good Luck


----------



## warfish (Mar 20, 2010)

hey ozzywhitelufc   I hope your kandykush turns girl for ya!  

Thought I would post up some pics of my WW clones.  These 4 are all from the same mom.  They never seemed to start growing good leaf sets so I decided not to use 5 gallon pots and half my room on them.  The first two where vegged for only about a week after rooting and then the second two where vegged for about 2.5 weeks and had some light LST done to them.  
I didnt want the 3 big girls to feel left out so the last pic is of them   There all around 20" tall now.  The OG18 in the back suffered a touch of nute burn so I am letting her recover for a couple more days and then going 12/12.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 20, 2010)

youre going to have some lil bushes on your hands WF. cant wait. man i hate hearing of these herms of dna's. ive got 3 going to bloom in a couple weeks & 4 more after that harvest. if they herm im gunna freak. already have gone through some crap w/ this run.


----------

